# Adoptables - What are they and how do they work?



## leafwhiskers (Apr 14, 2015)

So, I'm thinking of kidding into the adoptables scene, but my friends have warned me about fierce competition. I understand that it's basically selling the rights to use a design, but I figure it's a lot more complicated then that. How would you recommend one get started with this, what are the cardinal rules of adoptable selling, and how can I avoid being set aflame by hoards of other adoptable sellers?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

The biggest suggestion from me would to be unique. 
Say do adoptable but make it custom, say make it like this. 
You offer to draw up the character like a YCH but more their want for a adoptable. 
So if they wanted a bear, or a feline or such you draw it then make it an adoptable for them to keep. 

Its a little complicated of an idea i know, but seems to be more personal in my mind. 
Make the offer page like a prepose with adoptable, offer say a few animal types and let them 
say the markings and attire. 

I hope that helps, it just came to mind so it's not a real refined idea.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 14, 2015)

Or you can just recolor the same artwork over and over and resell it. It's what most adoptable 'artists' do. Adoptable art has always infuriated me because there are quite a few scammers that sell recolors of other artist's templates... and they are usually the most popular because their prices are dirt cheap.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Or you can just recolor the same artwork over and over and resell it. It's what most adoptable 'artists' do. Adoptable art has always infuriated me because there are quite a few scammers that sell recolors of other artist's templates... and they are usually the most popular because their prices are dirt cheap.



You and me Brother, it really does amaze me and the amount of cash they somehow make too. 
It's kinda why my suggestion was to be more original, don't want to see another carbon copy maker.


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 14, 2015)

Rest assured I plan on making my adoptables individually with love and care. My main concern was other adoptable sellers finding my stuff and thinking it looks too much like theirs. 

This is kind of a sample of the sort of stuff I want to sell: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16276123/


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> Rest assured I plan on making my adoptables individually with love and care. My main concern was other adoptable sellers finding my stuff and thinking it looks too much like theirs.
> 
> This is kind of a sample of the sort of stuff I want to sell: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16276123/



That's really cute and original, I like it. 
I really wouldn't worry about it, people claim to make a species
So many ideas can be made and some may seem to look similar but are not direct copies. 
Now if you traced their work yeah then the shitstorm will commence


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

I did an adoptable once. It was a boarder collie. I drew it myself (my own base) and when it was sold, the buyer had full rights to that character, and was not required to credit me in any way when using the character. Once it was bought, it was theirs.


----------



## Furosity (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm glad this question was asked, because I was kind of confused by the concept myself... no doubt there are an awful lot of people who just use recolours of existing frameworks, be it their own or that of someone else. Even though I haven't been browsing FA for that long (this time round, anyway...), the artists who do this stand out a mile. It annoys me because I always strive to be original myself... if I was ever to charge anyone for anything, I'd feel terrible for just "going through the motions". I'm not the type to exploit anyone, and that seems like a large part of this scene as far as I can tell.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

Furosity said:


> I'm glad this question was asked, because I was kind of confused by the concept myself... no doubt there are an awful lot of people who just use recolours of existing frameworks, be it their own or that of someone else. Even though I haven't been browsing FA for that long (this time round, anyway...), the artists who do this stand out a mile. It annoys me because I always strive to be original myself... if I was ever to charge anyone for anything, I'd feel terrible for just "going through the motions". I'm not the type to exploit anyone, and that seems like a large part of this scene as far as I can tell.



I totally agree it's very lazy and uncreative, and ripping off a lot of people who seem to be buying these cookie cutter characters. 
They don't even get a sketch of the character with purchase so at least then it's semi decent for the buy. 
It's the whole, I smell easy money and people are buying this stuff so jump on the train. 

They the thing that gets me is they bawl and cry that someone is doing it too and copying their idea, LOL 
Um copying?.... Look in the mirror heh

I just wish people would ask for more than some lame recolor of a character.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 15, 2015)

Here's how the process works

Draw a unique creature
Set a fair price
Nobody buys
Be sad


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> Here's how the process works
> 
> Draw a unique creature
> Set a fair price
> ...



That does happen at times, I know I've been dissapoiinted more than once 
when an auction wasn't bid on. I think that is why people went over to the
YCH auctions, so people at least have a gist of it. 

I think buyers don't have an idea at times what they want in picture layout.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Apr 15, 2015)

Charrio said:


> That does happen at times, I know I've been dissapoiinted more than once
> when an auction wasn't bid on. I think that is why people went over to the
> YCH auctions, so people at least have a gist of it.
> 
> I think buyers don't have an idea at times what they want in picture layout.



I've attempted YCH and adopts. I have more success with YCH but only if I set the price lower than I would like to. Typically if I do a YCH its of a pose or an idea I wanted to draw anyway, so its not entirely a loss. 

Adoptables I've had little success with. Its sad because I have a lot of fun ideas for characters that I want to draw but I know that I would never use them, so I want to make a little profit from them at least.

 In order to be able to pull off a really successful auction I think that I would need to gain more popularity. I feel like most of my watchers are not of the commissioning sort.


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 15, 2015)

Forgive my ignorance but what exactly is 'YCH?'


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what exactly is 'YCH?'



You Character Here, A prepose ready for the image, here I'll link you a example. 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13303613/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12895406/


----------



## Furosity (Apr 15, 2015)

Charrio said:


> You Character Here, A prepose ready for the image, here I'll link you a example.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13303613/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12895406/



What in the name of my f*cking aunt. Did that second link really nearly hit $500? That can't be serious, surely...


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

Furosity said:


> What in the name of my f*cking aunt. Did that second link really nearly hit $500? That can't be serious, surely...



What's even more terrible is those links were after going through several pages to 
find something not porn.


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 15, 2015)

Jesus Mary and Joseph...$480? I can't wrap my head around spending that much money on a commission alone...

Actually, I take that back. After looking through that person's gallery, they're quite talented. Still, that's $480 for personalized porn, basically...


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> Jesus Mary and Joseph...$480? I can't wrap my head around spending that much money on a commission alone...
> 
> Actually, I take that back. After looking through that person's gallery, they're quite talented. Still, that's $480 for personalized porn, basically...



Personally I only do trades for art, it's hard for me to get the extra cash for art. 
So I try and trade for it, sometimes it's 2 for their 1 or something but some artists are willing to trade which is awesome


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> Jesus Mary and Joseph...$480? I can't wrap my head around spending that much money on a commission alone...
> 
> Actually, I take that back. After looking through that person's gallery, they're quite talented. Still, that's $480 for personalized porn, basically...




That's nothing. You should see Wolfy-Nail - some of his YCH's go for $900+


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> That's nothing. You should see Wolfy-Nail - some of his YCH's go for $900+



That is insane, like show quality prices. 
Yeah... No offense to the artist but NO YCH is worth that. 
A original design the client chooses is more like that price


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 15, 2015)

That guy's livin' the dream


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

Charrio said:


> That is insane, like show quality prices.
> Yeah... No offense to the artist but NO YCH is worth that.
> A original design the client chooses is more like that price



You obviously haven't seen Wolf-Naill's work have you?
He is one of the best artists I have ever seen on FA. His work is - amazing- to say the least.
His work (commissions and YCH's) are worth every cent if not more. His detail is so precise that it could be a photograph.



leafwhiskers said:


> That guy's livin' the dream



no he is really not. He has no other job. He lives off his commissions. What he earns is not enough to have a decent income


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> You obviously haven't seen Wolf-Naill's work have you?
> He is one of the best artists I have ever seen on FA. His work is - amazing- to say the least.
> His work (commissions and YCH's) are worth every cent if not more. His detail is so precise that it could be a photograph.
> 
> no he is really not. He has no other job. He lives off his commissions. What he earns is not enough to have a decent income



Ive seen his work, just not what I would consider paying for it. 
Others can pay whatever they like, but I'm more reserved 

How that hell can he not be making bank at those prices?
What is he a Heroin Junkie?


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah, but if that's what he likes doing and he still has enough to eat then as far as I'm concerned that's livin' the dream.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> Yeah, but if that's what he likes doing and he still has enough to eat then as far as I'm concerned that's livin' the dream.



So true, an artist that can support his life in art is living the dream, especially when he is in such demand. 
Also paying for the trip to FurCons, they are not hurting for cash 
Not like he has to try and sell his stuff, it's the dream as far as i am concerned


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

Charrio said:


> How that hell can he not be making bank at those prices?
> What is he a Heroin Junkie?



not all his YCH's go that high - only now and then. Mostly his commissions are $280 - $300
thsts not a high wage when it's the only thing you are living off


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> not all his YCH's go that high - only now and then. Mostly his commissions are $280 - $300
> thsts not a high wage when it's the only thing you are living off



Um, yeah that is alot, you sell one for that price.
OK that was uncalled for, but what i am saying is he is on the top tier of sales 
Hell i cant sell one for 30.00 and that is cheap as hell for the hours i spend 
Sell 6 and you have rent Plus with every one you sell.


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

Charrio said:


> Um, yeah that is alot, you sell one for that price.
> Sell 6 and you have rent Plus with every one you sell.



....and if you don't sell? It's risk vs solid income. I earn more than wolfy-nail in my full time job and even I am broke.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> ....and if you don't sell? It's risk vs solid income. I earn more than wolfy-nail in my full time job and even I am broke.



I assume he puts stuff on paysites and sells prints, so he has other sources of income. 
Jobs these days don't pay a living wage, which is why many people have 2 jobs or multiple people putting in. 

Hell the rent in my area is 1000.00, I'm just lucky this is my Dad's house.

Gah, I really hate feeling like i am fighting or arguing, I'm done. 
Sorry if i made any hard feelings


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah commanding respect from an army of furries banging on his door for $100 commissions certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 15, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> Rest assured I plan on making my adoptables individually with love and care. My main concern was other adoptable sellers finding my stuff and thinking it looks too much like theirs.
> 
> This is kind of a sample of the sort of stuff I want to sell: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16276123/



A little late, but that is both adorable and a little horrifying. Adorifying, if you will.


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I assume he puts stuff on paysites and sells prints, so he has other sources of income.
> Jobs these days don't pay a living wage, which is why many people have 2 jobs or multiple people putting in.
> 
> Hell the rent in my area is 1000.00, I'm just lucky this is my Dad's house.
> ...



I wasnt fighting with you Charrio.  Sorry if it came across that way. I was taking it more as a friendly debate.
No hard feelings on my end.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 15, 2015)

FurryGemz said:


> I wasnt fighting with you Charrio.  Sorry if it came across that way. I was taking more as a friendly debate.
> No hard feelings on my end.



*hugs* Funny I feel bad still like i was out of line. 
I'm so weird in emotions, i hate it.


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha, don't worry I have plenty more adorifying things up my sleeve : )


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

Charrio said:


> *hugs* Funny I feel bad still like i was out of line.
> I'm so weird in emotions, i hate it.



*hugs back* not to worry my furry friend. No need to feel bad and you certainly were not out of line. You simply were giving your point of view - in which you have every right to do so


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 15, 2015)

The amount of amicable people on this site never ceases to amaze me. I'm so used to tumblr's unforgiving attitude towards people who say something even remotely offensive. Here it's all "it's aight dude, no hard feelings, how'bout a hug?" It's a refreshing change of pace.


----------



## GemWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> The amount of amicable people on this site never ceases to amaze me. I'm so used to tumblr's unforgiving attitude towards people who say something even remotely offensive. Here it's all "it's aight dude, no hard feelings, how'bout a hug?" It's a refreshing change of pace.



A - fucking - men to that bro!!


----------



## LithDragon (Apr 16, 2015)

leafwhiskers said:


> The amount of amicable people on this site never ceases to amaze me. I'm so used to tumblr's unforgiving attitude towards people who say something even remotely offensive. Here it's all "it's aight dude, no hard feelings, how'bout a hug?" It's a refreshing change of pace.



I'm kinda late in the conversation, but I had to interject. I really enjoy gaming, but the people online are relentless. I feel like I am constantly on the defensive. People in the fur community are the complete opposite. I just went to my first local meet up, and I couldn't have been more happy at how nice everyone is. The furry fandom is the best.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 16, 2015)

LithDragon said:


> I'm kinda late in the conversation, but I had to interject. I really enjoy gaming, but the people online are relentless. I feel like I am constantly on the defensive. People in the fur community are the complete opposite. I just went to my first local meet up, and I couldn't have been more happy at how nice everyone is. The furry fandom is the best.



That is awesome you had fun on your meet experience. 
The fandom does rock, wish i had such a fun time with meets. 
When i went to meets i was the odd man out, and then one time this guy just kept staring 
at me like i was the worst piece of trash ever.


----------



## leafwhiskers (Apr 16, 2015)

They also are the only people that consistently pay artists what they deserve


----------

